# can't upload profile picture



## Inazuma Eleven (May 28, 2011)

When I try to change my pic, it seems impossible. It always asks me to contact a board admin.. can somebody kind enough help me design a Mark Evans avatar? (Sorry it is not supposed to be in the Wii hacking thingy)


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 28, 2011)

Inazuma Eleven said:
			
		

> When I try to change my pic, it seems impossible. It always asks me to contact a board admin.. can somebody kind enough help me design a Mark Evans avatar? (Sorry it is not supposed to be in the Wii hacking thingy)


just go to gbatemp art studio ->ava and sig request
then ask for your avatar someone might help you.
here's the link Ava and sig request


----------



## OncleJulien (May 28, 2011)

post syscheck plz.


----------



## PPSainity (May 28, 2011)

OncleJulien said:
			
		

> post syscheck plz.


Yes, cause obviously his IOS are missing the Mark Evans Bug...lol

-[]D


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 28, 2011)

Post the entire error message you're getting, please. 
Preferably in a screenshot.


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 30, 2011)

The upload failed. Please contact a board administrator.


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 30, 2011)

helloJJU


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 30, 2011)

Are you trying to use the avatar upload? That's broken. Don't even try.

Go to: pix.gbatemp.net
Upload the avatar you want there.
Go to the avatar update and use the URL method.


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 30, 2011)

thanks nathan


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 30, 2011)

what is the url method? i have already uploaded my pic


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 30, 2011)

how do i even set my pic ( not personal pic)


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 30, 2011)

My Controls -> Avatar Options -> Use the box labeled "Enter a URL to an online avatar image" to put the URL into


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 30, 2011)

thanks... How's mine?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 30, 2011)

Inazuma Eleven said:
			
		

> thanks... How's mine?



Works and looks good.


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for helping me, pls confirm me as a friend... i'm 11 yrs old.. that's why i chose Inazuma Eleven as a name... my real name is bryan


----------



## Joe88 (May 30, 2011)

that avatar is breaking the 80kb limit...


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 30, 2011)

it won't and it never will


----------



## Costello (May 30, 2011)

avatar removed. read the rules.
there are other threads about the issue.
and when you start new threads, make sure to give them a proper, descriptive title!


----------

